# Bruce Guitars Vancouver



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Anybody have any experience with Bruce Guitars in Vancouver. Specifically his set-ups and Plek abilities?


----------



## 604Peter (Nov 6, 2020)

Bruce has PLEK'd 3 of my guitars and 12 of my friends. All to excellent results at reasonable prices. I've never met anyone who was unhappy with his work.


----------



## Gordie (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorry... PLEK? What does it mean?


----------

